# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  PayFast/PayPal

## tec0

I would like some feedback if possible on the legitimacy of this service provider PayFast/PayPal as seen here. 

I would like to do a bit online shopping and I really hate a credit card. South African banks cut us off basically when it comes to online shopping. 

I am hoping to get around that using this. 

But is it safe?  :Confused:

----------


## adrianh

I use PayPal to buy and sell products and I've never had any problems.

----------

tec0 (28-Dec-11)

----------


## IanF

Teco
We use payfast on the online store, they do offer EFTs and just started accepting mimoney. No problems from my side.

----------

tec0 (28-Dec-11)

----------


## nico42

I didn't know Payfast, I use Paypal. What is th url of Payfast ?

----------

tec0 (02-Jan-12)

----------


## PayFast

Hi All,

This is Jonathan Smit here, the MD and Founder of PayFast (https://www.payfast.co.za).

tec0, that page you are referring too is a little outdated, but in terms of safety and security, I can assure you that PayFast is a safe and secure payment system ;-)

We make use of 256 bit AES SSL to encrypt communications (using the highest level of SSL certificate available), we encrypt all sensitive information in our databases and we are also a registered member of the Payments Association of South Africa (PASA), to which the banks and major payment providers in SA all belong.

We have been around for coming on 5 years now and are making great inroads into the South African online payment landscape. Our flagship offering is a product called Instant EFT which will allow you to pay via EFT from one of the four major SA banks with the payment clearing in near realtime. So you don't need to use your credit card online. We also offer payment via credit card, Ukash and MiMoney.

Just keep in mind, that you can only use our system if the online merchant you are trying to pay, uses PayFast; you can't use our service to "send money" per se.

So check if the store you want to pay uses us, and if not, why not let them know about us ;-)

Cheers
Jonathan
https://www.payfast.co.za

----------

tec0 (02-Jan-12)

----------


## Missnancyalex

I use Paypal to buy online stuff. It is one of the most secure way for online transaction I never tried payfast because Paypal fulfill my all desire.
https://www.paypal.com/za

 I suggest you to use Paypal because many banks including national bank will support paypal for transaction 
http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct...D4kBIQ&cad=rja

----------

tec0 (02-Jan-12)

----------


## tec0

Thanks for the feedback everybody  :Thumbup: 

You definitely gave me the confidence to use these two facilities.  :Yes:

----------


## secret

hi guys how all doing can I question? does payfast allow. to pay ads on Facebook?

----------


## Cpt Chaos

> hi guys how all doing can I question? does payfast allow. to pay ads on Facebook?


PayFast is a payment gateway through which companies can accept payments I'm using them for one of my ventures. But w.r.t Facebook no they don't accept payments through Payfast as they use another payment gateway.

----------


## msmoorad

i got a new Capitec Debit card that allows online purchasing
i completed the Securecode setup part

now, when i try to set up my Paypal account, it says that my bank declined the request
contacted Paypal, they say its not their fault-have to contact Capitec & ask them to sort it out.

anyways, what i want to know is this:
im going to sell something to a person in the US

he will pay me via PayPal in US$
can i use those US$ now & buy something from Amazon.com?


thats the part i need explained

just say i got paid US$250
and i want to buy a Kindle Fire HD for US$120

how much will i be charged in bank charges & other transaction fees?

----------

